# Flow Frames in France



## Camping La Chassagne (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,

We are situated in a rural area in the middle of France. We acquired our first colony this week, and transferred it into our home-made 8-frame beehive (based on the Dadant design) which holds 6 Australian-made flow frames in the top-part. The bees are the so called "abeille noir", or: black bees (Apis mellifera mellifera).

Cheers!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Bienvenue, mes amis!

Enjambres


----------



## Camping La Chassagne (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Snowhitsky (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi. I was in that area last week for work. If you can get to know local landowners in the volcano park south of you there some very nice pastures that are excellent for bees in the summer.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Invest in a good refractometer because the first thing to flow will not be honey and it will not last a month before fermenting or turning to vinegar.


----------



## Camping La Chassagne (Apr 17, 2016)

@Snowhitsky - thanks for the tip! Right now, we only have one hive and plenty of room with plenty of food available for our bees on our own land. 

@AmericasBeekeeper - Good tip! Thanks.


----------

